# Question about Sizing a Cart



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i suppose you should measure the lengh of your cob from his chest back i,ve had hundreds of carts but i just generally can tell by eye,you can get shafts too short but very rare too long obviously there are exceptions such as clydesdale/shire shaft but your horse would be okay to fit up to a 14 ,15 hands set of shafts


----------



## harryhoudini (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, that's what I thought. Thank you!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I think 74" shafts are too short if you want to possibly use the cart on a little bit larger horse. I would look for a cart with 80" shafts. You could use that with the draft pony and a horse up to about 15 hands. Also if your are looking for one of those cheaper easy entry carts a lot of them have 80" shafts.


----------



## harryhoudini (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks so much - I am looking for one of those easy entry carts  If you know anyone in PA with one to sell, point them my way!


----------

